# work in Des Moines, Iowa



## bcw lumpy (Nov 18, 2012)

Looking to sub contract in Des Moines, Iowa. Available 24/7 2 trucks 2011 2500hd 8ft hiniker 1996 silverado 7 ft western mid weight Experienced drivers. Back in business after some time off


----------

